# Animal Assisted Therapy research: online survey



## clairedorotik (Jan 12, 2011)

*Equine Therapy Research*

Recently, I wrote a blog on equine therapy research for psychcentral. As part of the blog, I cite several equine therapy research studies.

Hopefully this helps your efforts:

Equine Therapy: Where is it Published? | Equine Therapy

Best,
Claire Dorotik M.A., author, ON THE BACK OF A HORSE: Harnessing the Healing Power of the Human-Equine Bond
Welcome to Run With It - developed by Claire Dorotik


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Will add that I worked at a therapeutic riding center for over 2 years and the difference in one session (once a week) was incredible. In their mental health, physical health, and emotions too. Horses just.. level us all out. They're healers, no doubt about it.

If you have a horse, you know that for a fact.


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

I am interested in starting a therapy program so I'm subbing on this thread...just in case


----------

